

Bang A Gong – Create a Corporate Culture of Celebration - mollylynn
http://www.johngreathouse.com/gong/

======
apowell
I worked in an office with a bell and the rules were similar. You really,
really wanted to ring the bell - it was both a motivator and a celebration.

